# College Basketball Gambling Picks



## Zacharyclang (Dec 2, 2020)

This is my sports gambling blog. I have a few college basketball picks today, check it out!








Gambling Picks for 12/2


Welcome back! Yesterday we started off 0-2 and finished strong with my prediction that Kansas would win but not cover. Texas absolutely shocked me by blowing out Indiana who couldn't score at all and then OSU really beat down Marquette after falling in a 15-4 early game deficit. I have a few...




zacharyclang.wixsite.com


----------



## Anvery (Sep 12, 2020)

hah that is cool


----------

